# Half Life: Alyx



## Albake21 (Nov 21, 2019)

Well, it's official. A new flagship Half Life game made exclusively for VR. After 12 long years, I never thought I'd see the day we get a new Half Life game. The trailer looks absolutely fantastic and my faith in Valve has been slightly restored, for now at least. I've been planning my first tattoo to be the Half Life 1 lambda for years now and I think I can happily get it now. 

Any Half Life fans here? What are your thoughts on the new trailer?


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 21, 2019)

I believe nothing until reviews are out. Until then this is simply a VR skin for the steam storefront as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 21, 2019)

I just started a new Half-Life campaign a few days ago because i got HL2 on a steam sale recently for a dollar and have never played it. Not sure what to think of this new one, but kinda wish it wasn't limited to VR. Isn't the Valve headset like $1K?


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 21, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I believe nothing until reviews are out. Until then this is simply a VR skin for the steam storefront as far as I’m concerned.



As a huge Valve and Half-Life fan, just the fact that a new Half-Life game, let alone a full AAA game is coming from Valve is just amazing on it's own. I 100% get the concern though. The good thing is, it takes place in between 1 and 2 so it's nothing too crazy.



Leviathus said:


> I just started a new Half-Life campaign a few days ago because i got HL2 on a steam sale recently for a dollar and have never played it. Not sure what to think of this new one, but kinda wish it wasn't limited to VR. Isn't the Valve headset like $1K?



They are supporting pretty much every headset on the market. You can get a WMR headset for like $150. But if you were to spend just a little bit more you can get the Rift S for $350 which I absolutely love mine and I've owned 3 other headsets before it.


----------



## Leviathus (Nov 21, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> They are supporting pretty much every headset on the market. You can get a WMR headset for like $150. But if you were to spend just a little bit more you can get the Rift S for $350 which I absolutely love mine and I've owned 3 other headsets before it.



ahh, gotcha.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 21, 2019)

Big half life fan. Don't have VR so I'm disappointed. But then I remember this is most likely made by one of the studios Valve bought, and not the same team that made HL2. So honestly I'm not missing out on HL3 or anything. 

I hope it's good. That way Valve sees the incentive to make more Half Life games. Maybe some regular old fashion PC games. lol


----------



## Werecow (Nov 22, 2019)

Ribboz said:


> Big half life fan. Don't have VR so I'm disappointed. But then I remember this is most likely made by one of the studios Valve bought, and not the same team that made HL2. So honestly I'm not missing out on HL3 or anything.
> 
> I hope it's good. That way Valve sees the incentive to make more Half Life games. Maybe some regular old fashion PC games. lol



VR makes me want to throw up after about a minute, so i'm disappointed too


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm intrigued! Hopefully this is a taste of whats to come from Valve.


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 22, 2019)

Ribboz said:


> Big half life fan. Don't have VR so I'm disappointed. But then I remember this is most likely made by one of the studios Valve bought, and not the same team that made HL2. So honestly I'm not missing out on HL3 or anything.
> 
> I hope it's good. That way Valve sees the incentive to make more Half Life games. Maybe some regular old fashion PC games. lol


Sounds to me like it's a mix of new and old. A team of 50 have been working on it. I think the only reason is because many of the original devs have already left Valve after all of this time.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 22, 2019)

I am a fan of both Half-Life and VR sooooooo...... good news to me.

The trailer reads like "bullshots" though. The kind of trailer that makes audiences go "hey man, why did you downgrade the game before you shipped it?!?!?!"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 22, 2019)

Extremely disappointed that it's only VR, I get super disorientated in VR and can't stand it. Hoping this isn't the only Half Life we get for another decade. 

I should really replay 1 & 2,though...


----------



## Kaura (Nov 22, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Extremely disappointed that it's only VR, I get super disorientated in VR and can't stand it. Hoping this isn't the only Half Life we get for another decade.
> 
> I should really replay 1 & 2,though...



I hope/think Valve has realised that their job is to create great single-player games (in addition to great mp games like CS). They sure took their time but I think since they already updated CSGO to Source 2 a few years back and this game runs on the same engine then they must have plans for other games too. Valve has always (well, I mean in the past) been in the forefront of PC gaming so I fear they think that VR is the future and that's all they gonna do from this point on but I'm hoping they still have some compassion left for us poorfags who can't afford a VR set (or would rather buy a new guitar instead of a $1k vr headset ).


----------



## Werecow (Nov 22, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Extremely disappointed that it's only VR, I get super disorientated in VR and can't stand it. Hoping this isn't the only Half Life we get for another decade.
> 
> I should really replay 1 & 2,though...



Have you tried the remake of 1... Black Mesa? If not, the Zen update is coming sometime soonish, so best to wait till that comes out.


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 22, 2019)

Kaura said:


> I hope/think Valve has realised that their job is to create great single-player games (in addition to great mp games like CS). They sure took their time but I think since they already updated CSGO to Source 2 a few years back and this game runs on the same engine then they must have plans for other games too. Valve has always (well, I mean in the past) been in the forefront of PC gaming so I fear they think that VR is the future and that's all they gonna do from this point on but I'm hoping they still have some compassion left for us poorfags who can't afford a VR set (or would rather buy a new guitar instead of a $1k vr headset ).


CSGO is still on Source 1, only the GUI was updated to Panorama which uses assets from Source 2.

Everyone freaking about VR only should watch the interview I posted above. They explain why it's VR and they explain that they are not only making VR games. They wanted to make a big flagship VR game and the choice of using Half-Life was an after thought. VR has so much potential...


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Nov 22, 2019)

I fucking hate that guy at the end...


----------



## Kaura (Nov 22, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> CSGO is still on Source 1, only the GUI was updated to Panorama which uses assets from Source 2.
> 
> Everyone freaking about VR only should watch the interview I posted above. They explain why it's VR and they explain that they are not only making VR games. They wanted to make a big flagship VR game and the choice of using Half-Life was an after thought. VR has so much potential...



Ah, I see. Well, VR does seem cool but atm it's too expensive for most of us and also feels like it needs some shit to be taken care of until the masses take interest in it, such as myself.


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 22, 2019)

geetar_geek79 said:


> I fucking hate that guy at the end...


...Gman?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nobody into day of defeat source?


----------



## Kaura (Nov 22, 2019)

The906 said:


> Nobody into day of defeat source?



Hell yes! If anything I'm waiting for DoD: Source 2. I used to play DoD:S with someone from this forum back in the day. A lot of fun.


----------



## Albake21 (Nov 22, 2019)

I used to play DoD:S all the time as a break in between playing CSS. Very fun game!


----------



## Kaura (Nov 22, 2019)

I sense a ss.org DoD:S server coming to life.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 22, 2019)

Let's meet up. I have fave some fave servers.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 22, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> VR has so much potential...


Yeah, to give me vertigo.


----------



## NotDonVito (Nov 22, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Hell yes! If anything I'm waiting for DoD: Source 2. I used to play DoD:S with someone from this forum back in the day. A lot of fun.









DoD Source is cool, but real niBBas play DoD 1.6


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 1, 2019)

This honestly feels like a major troll. Or testing the waters to see if there’s still interest in Half Life 3.


----------



## r33per (Mar 7, 2020)

Opinions regarding the gameplay vids from Valve?


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 7, 2020)

r33per said:


> Opinions regarding the gameplay vids from Valve?


Hype! Seriously, I'm really looking forward to it. The levels look incredibly detailed and the gameplay looks pretty solid. With that said, I really don't get Half Life vibes from what we've seen so far which makes me a bit nervous. I have an Oculus Rift S right now, but I'm going to try and snag an Index when they go back in stock on Monday. I've honestly been playing way more VR than normal desktop games as of lately, so I'm excited to see what HL:A will bring to the table.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 7, 2020)

r33per said:


> Opinions regarding the gameplay vids from Valve?



My only pet peeve is the (probably) constant radio-talk between Alyx and the stupid banana raincoat wearing hobo. Breaks all the immersion and "mood". Makes it feel like a Call of Duty.

Probably my favorite thing about Half-Life, and especially the sequel was that even the calm moments when you were just walking around didn't feel boring. There was always stuff to explore and investigate.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 7, 2020)

Kaura said:


> My only pet peeve is the (probably) constant radio-talk between Alyx and the stupid banana raincoat wearing hobo. Breaks all the immersion and "mood". Makes it feel like a Call of Duty.
> 
> Probably my favorite thing about Half-Life, and especially the sequel was that even the calm moments when you were just walking around didn't feel boring. There was always stuff to explore and investigate.


100% agree with this. It was kind of throwing me off during the gameplay videos. I'm hoping they were just trying to show it off for the video and there is way less chatter during the actual game.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm surprised that nobody has commented on how there were _three_ videos released. Something something confirmed.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 24, 2020)

Anybody play this yet? I literally just started and am quite happy with how polished it feels so far. Hoping the game is overall fun. Being held at gunpoint by the combine feels way more scary this time around. 

Definitely one of the more interesting vr experiences I've had.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yup been playing it, on Chapter 5 right now. Honestly, literally everything about the game is perfect and lives up to the hype... besides the controls. As someone who plays a lot of VR, the controls feel way too dumb down. I understand the point of this game is to get a lot of the casual or non-vr believers to play VR, but I just wish they would give the options and customization of the controls to more advanced VR users. I want the damn smooth locomotion turning, but it's bugged right now and only does snap turning. Also drives me nuts that the back pack/inventory slot is the shoulder while mostly every other VR shooter is the waist.

Overall, I'm enjoying it, but I can't stop paying attention to the damn controls rather than the game. Although, the environments are just amazing with how much detail they have. I almost feel bad going through some rooms quickly without just stopping and admiring the detail.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 25, 2020)

I like all the videos of people drawing on the window with marker :3


----------



## Werecow (Mar 26, 2020)

So it turns out that not only can i not use VR without getting motion sick, i can't even watch youtube video playthroughs of this game without getting sick as well. I play FPS games all the time on my PC and i'm fine.
I'm guessing it's people's quick head movements, or the weird jumpy moving around immediately followed by the head movements.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm in the same boat. Tried my buddies Occulus quest for a few minutes and felt like shit for the next hour. Before that I tried it at a Microsoft store in a mall and had the same outcome. I'm not too bummed out though because realistically this is the only game I'd actually wanna try in VR.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 26, 2020)

To be fair, VR takes time for more intensive games like Half Life. When I first got into VR it took about a full two weeks of almost daily playing to get used to playing at all. Even then it took about a full month to be completely comfortable with intense movements. We have to remember that this is brand new tech creates new experiences that our bodies aren't used to. People will evolve and get used to it. I still truly believe in VR, hell just look at how much it's changed just in the past 3 or 4 years.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 27, 2020)

I've never had much trouble with any of the motion sickness kind of stuff that people talk about so I'm pretty excited to give this a shot at some point. Lots of reviews so far are raving.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> To be fair, VR takes time for more intensive games like Half Life. When I first got into VR it took about a full two weeks of almost daily playing to get used to playing at all. Even then it took about a full month to be completely comfortable with intense movements. We have to remember that this is brand new tech creates new experiences that our bodies aren't used to. People will evolve and get used to it. I still truly believe in VR, hell just look at how much it's changed just in the past 3 or 4 years.


That's really true, and I don't mean to sound bitter and poopoo the idea of VR, it is new and frankly amazing technology and there is a ton of potential (like this game), I just don't think it's for me. It's a hefty investment for what amounts to 2-4 weeks of mild torture so that I can get used to it and enjoy it. Kinda like Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 27, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> That's really true, and I don't mean to sound bitter and poopoo the idea of VR, it is new and frankly amazing technology and there is a ton of potential (like this game), I just don't think it's for me. It's a hefty investment for what amounts to 2-4 weeks of mild torture so that I can get used to it and enjoy it. Kinda like Stockholm Syndrome.



There was news this week that Valve said it would be possible for someone to mod the game to play on a normal monitor. I really hope that happens, because i love Half-Life.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 27, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> That's really true, and I don't mean to sound bitter and poopoo the idea of VR, it is new and frankly amazing technology and there is a ton of potential (like this game), I just don't think it's for me. It's a hefty investment for what amounts to 2-4 weeks of mild torture so that I can get used to it and enjoy it. Kinda like Stockholm Syndrome.



At the end of the day, I'm sure VR won't be for everyone. I bet in the future, gaming will be split into two with both VR and normal desktop gaming. It does suck getting used to though...



Werecow said:


> There was news this week that Valve said it would be possible for someone to mod the game to play on a normal monitor. I really hope that happens, because i love Half-Life.



Kind of. Valve didn't really announce that. In an interview, the directer of HL:A stated that he wouldn't be surprised if someone mods the game to be played with a mouse and keyboard. He also noted that since the game was built around VR and VR only, it wouldn't translate well to a normal desktop game. Honestly, he's completely right. This game is amazing in VR, but it would honestly be a mediocre game if played in non-vr. I wish more people would realize this.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 28, 2020)

Sort of like playing Wii Sports without motion controls?


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 28, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Sort of like playing Wii Sports without motion controls?


 That's a perfect comparison!


----------



## TedEH (Mar 30, 2020)

I picked this up this weekend ('cause what else is there to do while stuck at home), and it's more or less what I've wanted VR games to be from the beginning. The option to move freely with the left stick is great. And I've got enough space that I can sort of position the room in-game and then play out firefights the way the game probably wants you to. 

BUT - I'm still running a 4670k + gtx970, which I think is technically below the minimum spec for the game. It works, but pretty much only on low, and the resolution scaling drops waaaaay down a lot of the time. There's a guy nearby with a used 1080 for a reasonable price that I'm debating grabbing.


----------



## gunch (Apr 1, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I picked this up this weekend ('cause what else is there to do while stuck at home), and it's more or less what I've wanted VR games to be from the beginning. The option to move freely with the left stick is great. And I've got enough space that I can sort of position the room in-game and then play out firefights the way the game probably wants you to.
> 
> BUT - I'm still running a 4670k + gtx970, which I think is technically below the minimum spec for the game. It works, but pretty much only on low, and the resolution scaling drops waaaaay down a lot of the time. There's a guy nearby with a used 1080 for a reasonable price that I'm debating grabbing.



I bought a retired miner 1060 and it's still chugging strong


----------



## TedEH (Apr 1, 2020)

I managed to get my hands on that 1080 and I think it'll make a difference. It's not like I don't have a lot of other games that'll benefit from the boost too. Could be the beginning of a new/used build to update this one. I've had that 4670k since something like 2013. My laptop beats that cpu in some cases, and it's a laptop.


----------

